# Internetfreigabe über Router



## flolicht (27. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade eine Internetfreigabe über meinen Router herzustellen.
Hab einen Laptop der übers W-lan im Internet ist. Dieser ist über Lan mit einem Netgear Web-Safe-Router RP614 verbunden. An dem Router sind weitere Rechner angeschlossen. Diese Rechner sollen nun auf die Internetverbindung des Laptops zugreifen können.
Leider weiß ich dabei nicht was ich genau im Router einstellen muss.
Bisher habe ich der Lan-Verbindung des Laptops die IP 192.168.0.1 zugewiesen.
Dem Router habe ich diese Adresse als Gateway-IP-Adresse und als DNS-Server angegeben. Der Router selbst hat die 192.168.0.8 als IP um keinen Adresskonflikt zu bekommen.
Im Laptop hab ich zusätzlich noch im W-Lan Menü unter Eigenschaften/Erweitert die Internetverbindung freigegeben.

Was ich nicht weiß, welche Internet IP-Adresse soll ich dem Router geben. Auch bin ich mir nicht sicher an welchen Eingang ich den Laptop hängen muss, Internet oder normal ins Netzwerk einbinden.

Ich hoffe jemand weiß Rat.

Vielen Dank, Flo


----------



## flolicht (27. November 2008)

Hab jetzt mal einem Rechner die IP 192.168.0.1 als Standardgateway und DNS-Server gegeben. Nun funktioniert immerhin Skype, aber das wars dann auch schon. Außerdem hab ich das Problem, dass ein Rechner ein MAC ist und bei diesem lässte sich leider keine IP als Standardgateway festlegen.

Also am Besten wäre es eigentlich, wenn ich es schaffe würde das der Router online ist, so dass ich andere Rechner einfach nur anschließen brauche und diese sofort im Internet sind.

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand wie man das am Besten anstellt...

Danke, Flo


----------



## flolicht (30. November 2008)

hm, niemand eine ahnung woran das liegen kann?

schade


----------



## PC Heini (30. November 2008)

Grüss Dich

Ich versuchs mal zu erklären.

" Leider weiß ich dabei nicht was ich genau im Router einstellen muss. "

Vom Internetanbieter hast Du ein Datenblatt erhalten. Diese Daten musst Du auch im Router eingeben.

" Hab einen Laptop der übers W-lan im Internet ist. Dieser ist über Lan mit einem Netgear Web-Safe-Router RP614 verbunden. An dem Router sind weitere Rechner angeschlossen. "

Diese Frage kann ich nicht entwirren. Sorry. Heisst das, dass Du 2 Router hintereinander hast?

" Auch bin ich mir nicht sicher an welchen Eingang ich den Laptop hängen muss, "

Wozu willst Du den Laptop am Router anschliessen? Hast doch WLan.

" Also am Besten wäre es eigentlich, wenn ich es schaffe würde das der Router online ist, so dass ich andere Rechner einfach nur anschließen brauche und diese sofort im Internet sind. "

Dies wird möglich sein, wenn Du obige Antwort abgearbeitet hast. ( Daten vom INetanbieter eingeben.)
Danach musst Du nur noch die Rechner konfigurieren. Dazu musst Du in den Interneteinstellungen das Häkchen bei IP Adresse automatisch beziehen setzen. Das wars. 
( Darauf achten, dass dort keine anderen Angaben getätigt wurden. Sonst löschen).
So funktionierts bei mir. ( Mit einem Router.).


----------



## flolicht (30. November 2008)

hm, glaub ich versuche das nochmal neu zu erklären.
mit meinem laptop wähle ich mich in ein wlan ein. dieser laptop ist dann online, heißt der router welcher das wlan signal ausgibt ist auch online, hat also nichts mit dem internetzugang vom anbieter zu tun.

das problem ist halt, das der router mit dem internet in einer anderen wohnung steht und ich daher nicht mit dem kabel drauf zu greifen kann. (ist nicht ilegal eingewählt, sind freunde)

nun habe ich aber leider mehr als einen rechner der noch zusätzlich online gehen soll. daher dachte ich mit, das ich den laptop an einen router anschließe und somit ein neues, zweites netzwerk aufbaue, zusätzlich zu dem wlan netzwerk mit internet.

in diesem 2. netzwerk soll es nun auch internet geben, und zwar über die internetfreigabe des laptops. bisher klapt das aber leider noch nicht, nur skype schafft es auf wundersame weiße das freigegebene internet des laptops über den router zu nutzen. alles andere funktioniert nicht.

hoffe es ist jetzt noch ein wenig klarer.

p.s., soll natürlich kein dauer zustand sein, nur noch 2 wochen (hoffe ich, mal schaun wie lange der neue anbieter noch so braucht)

vielen danke, flo


----------



## PC Heini (1. Dezember 2008)

Hab mal ein bissel gegoogelt und einige Links gefunden, die Dein Problem beschreiben. Möglich, dass Du schon den einen oder anderen Link gefunden hast. Aber das kann ich nicht wissen.
Grab Dich mal durch, vlt bringts Dich weiter.

http://www.netzwerktotal.de/netzwerkwinxp.htm
http://wiki.winboard.org/index.php/Netzwerkkonfiguration
http://www.winboard.org/forum/netzwerk/98280-2-netzwerke-verbinden.html
http://www.supportnet.de/fresh/2005/9/id1157237.asp
http://www.vorhilfe.de/forum/2_router_verbinden/t353350

Sollten diese Links nicht zum Ziel geführt haben, so musst Du Dich mal an ein anderes Forum, das speziell mit Internet zu tun hat, wenden. Lass mich wissen, obs hingehauen hat.
Viel Glück.


----------



## flolicht (1. Dezember 2008)

vielen danke für deine links, hatte den ein oder anderen auch schon gefunden, hab aber eine kleinigkeit dazugelernt, man muss wohl auf dem rechner mit der internetfreigabe ein gastkonto aktivieren. hab ich auch gemacht, leider hat es in meinem fall nichts gebracht.

mittlerweile find ich es auch schon ziemlich komisch. so geht auf den angeschlossenen rechnern zb skype und googleearth, am witzigsten ist aber, das ich in firefox bei google alles mögliche suchen kann, ich kann auch google.maps benutzen und was es da so alles gibt, nur sobald ich probiere eine andere seite aufzurufen klappt nichts mehr.

also irgendwie ist das alles schon sehr komisch...

trotzdem danke, hab mich jetzt auch noch mal an ein anderes forum gewandt, vielleicht weiß ja da jemand eine lösung, wenn ja dann schreib ich sie hier natürlich auch rein.

bis dahin, florian


----------



## PC Heini (1. Dezember 2008)

Ist es möglich, dass irgendwelche Firewalls etwas Blockieren? Sei es Router oder PC mässig. Oder hat Dein Kamerad etwas am laufen?
Komisch ist das ganze ja schon. Einige Seiten kannst Du nutzen, andere wieder nicht.
Bin gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.
Bis dann.


----------



## flolicht (1. Dezember 2008)

endlich klapps, was ich alles noch geändert habe:

gleiche benutzernamen an allen rechnern vergeben
alle rechner in der gleichen arbeitsgruppe
alle rechner haben eine feste ip
windowsfirewall am rechner mit internet deaktiviert.

was es jetzt letzendilch war weiß ich nicht, die firewall hatte ich z.b. schon einmal deaktiviert, aber nun war es das letzte was ich gemacht habe,

ist ja auch egal, endlich wieder normales surfen,

vielen dank, florian


----------



## zerix (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich bitte dich, doch etwas au deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## PC Heini (1. Dezember 2008)

flolicht hat gesagt.:


> endlich klapps, was ich alles noch geändert habe:
> 
> gleiche benutzernamen an allen rechnern vergeben
> alle rechner in der gleichen arbeitsgruppe
> ...



Jau, Bravo. Freut mich für Dich.
Dann kanns ja los gehen.


----------



## PC Heini (1. Dezember 2008)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bitte dich, doch etwas au deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten.
> 
> ...



Jo, recht haste ja schon. Will jetzt keinen Stunk machen, aber in Deinem Text hab ich gerade mal 4 Fehler gefunden.
Satzanfang, 2x Höflichkeitsform, 1x Rechtschreibung. Dann ist mir das Andere schon lieber.
Nicht übel nehmen.


----------



## zerix (2. Dezember 2008)

Also, der einzige Fehler den ich sehe ist, dass das f bei auf fehlt und das war ein Tippfehler. Gegen Tippfehler sag ich ja nichts. 
Nach dem "Hallo" ist ein Komma, also wird danach klein weiter geschrieben. Sonst wüsste ich nicht, was man nicht so schreiben dürfte, wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, was du mit "2x Höflichkeitsform" meinst?


MFG

Sascha


----------



## PC Heini (2. Dezember 2008)

" wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, was du mit "2x Höflichkeitsform" meinst? "

Grüss Dich

Nun, unter Höflichkeitsform verstehe ich, dass wenn man eine Person in einem Schreiben anredet, dies gross geschrieben wird. Du, Sie, Dich, usw.
Aber lassen wir das. Die Rechtschreibung wird ja alle Jahre neu erfunden.
Einen schönen Tag wünsch ich Dir / Euch.


----------



## zerix (2. Dezember 2008)

Die höflichen Anredepronomen (z.B. Sie, Ihr) müssen immer groß geschrieben werden. Die persönlichen Anredepronomen (z.B. du, dir, dein, euch) können groß geschrieben werden, müssen aber nicht. 
Soweit ich weiß, werden höfliche Anredepronomen immer groß geschrieben. Für die persönlichen Anredepronomen zählt das nur in Briefen. Sonst werden sie immer klein geschrieben (außer halt am Satzanfang).

MFG

Sascha


----------

